

Why Isn't WikiLeaks Trending on Twitter? - hornokplease
http://studentactivism.net/2010/12/05/wikileaks-twitter-3/

======
m0nastic
I think this guy's comment (who says he works at Twitter on trends) is a valid
explanation for this: [http://studentactivism.net/2010/12/05/wikileaks-
twitter-3/#c...](http://studentactivism.net/2010/12/05/wikileaks-
twitter-3/#comment-11619)

I'm not so sure it's a giant Twitter/State Department Consipiracy.

~~~
jdp23
i don't think it's a conspiracy -- activists of all political persuasions have
been complaining about this general phenomenon for quite a while

it does reveal a lot about Twitter's trending topics algorithm, and the
discussions on Student Activism have been quite good

~~~
tibbon
What's trended on Twitter has changed quite a bit over the past few years. It
used to be that we could get a random video that we'd make at Podcamp trending
in a few hours easily, and now it seems to be flooded by silly populist memes
that are rarely intelligent conversation, or any significance, or anything
that matters to me. Unfortunately, this is a decent reflection of the real
world, where few people actually care about things that matter and don't
integrate such things into their daily conversation.

Instead Justin Bieber, #noonelikesyoubecause , #thingsimiss ,and
#rappersthatmightbehomeless rule the conversational airwaves.

No conspiracy here at all.

~~~
jyoti00
I agree, no conspiracy theories, just changing algorithms for trending
topics.Even popular (and issues based) discussions with certain #tags are
removed from trending topics after a fixed number of days, no matter how many
people are still tweeting about that particular topic, with that particular
#tag.So, if you want to keep a topic alive, you need to change the related
#tag after that certain time period.

------
travisglines
Twitter, don't you do it, don't even think about it.

